# huge source of classic works



## bheid1.01 (Apr 18, 2006)

Do you want to read all the classics? go here: http://www.textfiles.com/etext/

Under authors it has Poe, shakespeare, dickins and many more

Also, under the other catagories you have speaches, holy books (king james bible and book of mormon) and many essays. As well as many other things i have failed to point out

All the classics are there and free for you to read!

(the main textfiles site has directories that you are free to download with a .zip file, but sadly the etext version dosent)

to sum it up: www.textfiles.com: the closest thing to an archeive of all human knowledge


----------



## Beardedtroll (Apr 18, 2006)

I think you'll find that the real McCoy is still superior.


----------



## bheid1.01 (Apr 20, 2006)

i concede (thanks for bringing it to my attention)


----------

